# Blue State coalition (CA) banning energy inefficient gaming PCs



## jimbo13 (Jul 29, 2021)

I am hesitant to call this a ban, not due to not trying but because of their incompetence and stupidity leaves plenty of loop holes.

But here's a breakdown from Jazy2cents in the ridiculous minutia of what's been implemented, certain alienwares already unavailable in CA.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 29, 2021)

Only applies to pre-built high-end* gaming PCs.  Interesting that they didn't ban consoles as well/instead, because those consumed more than twice the power of PCs in the same time frame.  I wonder if this will apply to Steam Deck or if that's considered "console enough."

Non-Youtube source: https://nichegamer.com/2021/07/27/h...gy-bill-limits-sales-on-high-performance-pcs/


----------



## linuxares (Jul 29, 2021)

They don't ban shit... they just try to improve the watt usage. Did you even view the video?


----------



## Lacius (Jul 29, 2021)

More information can be found here:
https://www.invenglobal.com/articles/14669/no-california-is-not-banning-gaming-pcs


----------



## Xzi (Jul 29, 2021)

Lacius said:


> More information can be found here:
> https://www.invenglobal.com/articles/14669/no-california-is-not-banning-gaming-pcs


Oh good, definitely wouldn't apply to Steam Deck since it has very low power usage.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 29, 2021)

linuxares said:


> They don't ban shit... they just try to improve the watt usage. Did you even view the video?




I am not in the business of apologizing and down playing for stupid policies and intent.


----------



## Seliph (Jul 29, 2021)

https://www.invenglobal.com/articles/14669/no-california-is-not-banning-gaming-pcs

Clickbait thread title. Really doesn't seem like much of an issue. The video you linked even counters it.

Anyways, the less people buying (and selling) shitty alienwares the better imo

There are real concerns about energy usage and energy efficiency. Too much energy is being used and wreaking havoc on the environment, but it isn't being used by people, it's being used by corporations like Dell. Good riddance. This is an incredibly lukewarm pro-environmental policy and weirdos are spinning it like it's the end of the world, California could easily do so much more and so much better. This whole country could do so much more and so much better.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 29, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Too much energy is being used and wreaking havoc on the environment, but it isn't being used by people, it's being used by corporations like Dell. Good riddance.


Yeah and also crypto miners.  Can't crack down on them without potentially hurting gamers a bit, unfortunately.

Besides, all these pre-built sellers have to do is put better PSUs in their systems to become compliant, instead of cheap ones that explode or fail after a week despite being rated way over the necessary wattage for the other components.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 29, 2021)

Seliph said:


> https://www.invenglobal.com/articles/14669/no-california-is-not-banning-gaming-pcs
> 
> Clickbait thread title. Really doesn't seem like much of an issue. The video you linked even counters it.
> 
> ...



Certain PC configs can no longer be shipped to California, that is a ban.  I fully acknowledge the technical incompetence of those who drafted the shitty legislation does not achieve their goals, or anything.  If you are concerned about energy consumption maybe you should look the Sodium lights the hundreds if not thousands of weed factories are using.


----------



## Seliph (Jul 29, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> Certain PC configs can no longer be shipped to California, that is a ban.  I fully acknowledge the technical incompetence of those who drafted the shitty legislation does not achieve their goals, or anything.  If you are concerned about energy consumption maybe you should look the Sodium lights the hundreds if not thousands of weed factories are using.


Dell is personally refusing to sell some of their PCs in California due to regulations that basically state that their products aren't up to snuff with energy efficient regulations. That is literally all. If Dell chose to make better, more energy-efficient pre-built computers then they could, but they don't want to because they won't make as much money. This is an example of regulations promoting better/more efficient tech but companies (specifically dell) are simply refusing to adopt that tech because it slightly hurts their profit, this is the opposite of progress, this is just stupid, but that is the law of Capital. Can't expect efficiency from a system that promotes profit over everything else.

Also, "weed factories"? Lol.


----------



## ZeroT21 (Jul 29, 2021)

Honestly, nobody will miss those shitty alienware pre-builds


----------



## WG481 (Jul 29, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> I am not in the business of apologizing and down playing for stupid policies and intent.


...That's a good business to be in.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 29, 2021)

ZeroT21 said:


> Honestly, nobody will miss those shitty alienware pre-builds



They will miss them when we are continuing chip shortages into 2023, I bought an R12 this year.  First prebuilt (and hopefully last) I've ever bought and it cost less than buying a scalped card. Harassing manufacturers in the midst of scarcity is making the situation worst.


----------



## WG481 (Jul 29, 2021)

Prebuilt gaming PC's are just a wack business to be in, because you can get the same quality PC sans LED Lights from a different company for a smaller price. It makes no sense why a computer has to be "configured for gaming." Is it just marketing to those who are not very smart when it comes to computers? Do the LED's add some spiritual effect that a normal PC wouldn't cut? It makes no sense to me, and probably never will.


----------



## ZeroT21 (Jul 29, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> They will miss them when we are continuing chip shortages into 2023, I bought an R12 this year.  First prebuilt (and hopefully last) I've ever bought and it cost less than buying a scalped card. Harassing manufacturers in the midst of scarcity is making the situation worst.


Well, I can agree with you that buying the pre-build just to grab the gpu is cheaper/reliable than buying scalped ones off ebay


----------



## Seliph (Jul 29, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> Harassing manufacturers in the midst of scarcity is making the situation worst.


Who is "harassing manufacturers"? No one is doing this (more people should, however). Why are you willingly defending one of the biggest tech companies in the world? This is goofy. Dell has more than enough to make slightly better Alienware computers that are compliant with regulations. They are a multi-billion dollar company, they have literally more money than the combined gdp of several countries. Blame Dell's greed. If they spent a tiny bit more on making better computers then this wouldn't be an issue. This is Dell's fault.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 29, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Who is "harassing manufacturers"? No one is doing this (more people should, however). Why are you willingly defending one of the biggest tech companies in the world? This is silly and you know it. Dell has more than enough to make slightly better Alienware computers that are compliant with regulations. They are a multi-billion dollar company, they have literally more money than the combined gdp of several countries. Blame Dell's greed. If they spent a tiny bit more on making better computers then this wouldn't be an issue. This is Dell's fault.



I wont be engaging the false premise you are assigning to me, I am not defending dell just because someone can allegedly afford the regulation does not validate it.  I oppose the regulation for no other reason I am sick of Californian's having to flee the garbage policy makers they elected.

No one is required to deal with Dell if they don't want to, not true of government.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> I oppose the regulation for no other reason I am sick of Californian's having to flee the garbage policy makers they elected.
> 
> No one is required to deal with Dell if they don't want to, not true of government.


Then do you oppose the limit on carbon that was pushed on power giant back in 1960? you know, to stop acid rain. Which overall ended up stopping acid rain, a situation that would of killed multiple eco systems?
Because it's a similar deal here.
Less power used = less environmental damage.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Law makers *should* be putting regulation on those things. ffs,  we kinda need to a world to you know, live in?
DELL also knew about this power change since 2016, since they were on the board notified about the change. And it's not JUST California that's doing it either



"This product cannot be shipped to the states of California, Colorado, Hawaii, Oregon, Vermont or Washington due to power consumption regulations adopted by those states. Any orders placed that are bound for those states will be canceled,


----------



## Viri (Jul 29, 2021)

Okay, so are they going after the Bitcoin miners? lol


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2021)

Viri said:


> Okay, so are they going after the Bitcoin miners? lol


Nope, as that law existed roughly around 2017-2019. My system which consumes a quite a bit of power, is compliant with califorina's standards if I switch it in my bios, reducing the overall power usage.
Which it is a fairly new system. rog strix 8360-i gaming motherboard. In other words, it's environmental sake, not to kill crypto (though definitely does do that)


----------



## r5xscn (Jul 29, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Interesting that they didn't ban consoles as well/instead, because those consumed more than twice the power of PCs in the same time frame.



I wonder what is your source on the power consumption of consoles being twice as much as PC.
PS5 power consumption:
https://www.thehomehacksdiy.com/how-much-electricity-power-does-a-ps5-use/
Idle 80W (a bit high but not double).
Games, 180W

2060 Super (similar processing power)
https://www.techpowerup.com/review/nvidia-geforce-rtx-2060-super/30.html
GPU only,
Idle 8 W, (probably around 50~60W with the whole PC).
Games, 184 Watt (probably around 250w total).

I think the banned PC is based on I7 11900K and 3080 or higher. Those can consume 400w+ on average when gaming.
Now, let's see Switch, it consumes ~10W on handheld mode. Of course, the graphics are not comparable, but the power consumption is awesome.

Hopefully, future PC hardwares and consoles will be more power-efficient.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 29, 2021)

r5xscn said:


> I wonder what is your source on the power consumption of consoles being twice as much as PC.
> PS5 power consumption:
> https://www.thehomehacksdiy.com/how-much-electricity-power-does-a-ps5-use/
> Idle 80W (a bit high but not double).
> ...


To be fair, there are way more consoles (combined) in any given state than gaming PCs, so it makes sense that they drew more energy in the same time frame.  Source is in the post you quoted, which itself quoted a press release I believe.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2021)

r5xscn said:


> I wonder what is your source on the power consumption of consoles being twice as much as PC.
> PS5 power consumption:
> https://www.thehomehacksdiy.com/how-much-electricity-power-does-a-ps5-use/
> Idle 80W (a bit high but not double).
> ...


That my friend.
Is a extremely gross comparison. It's not even the actual regulation afaik. The machine needs to be ERP ready. Which basically means that rather than having all things in shutdown still semi powered. So usb ports, ethernet port and so on. That those are actually off. And the system while shutdown doesn't use anymore than 0.5 wats.


----------



## r5xscn (Jul 29, 2021)

Reual said:


> That my friend.
> Is a extremely gross comparison. It's not even the actual regulation afaik. The machine needs to be ERP ready. Which basically means that rather than having all things in shutdown still semi powered. So usb ports, ethernet port and so on. That those are actually off. And the system while shutdown doesn't use anymore than 0.5 wats.



I see. I am sorry that I did not check the regulation. 

If it only checks the standby power, then it is definitely a flawed regulation. It should be just a BIOS option for the sleep states.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2021)

I say it's a gross comparison since your comparing a rtx 2060 super. Which is not the standard for power efficiency especially since the rtx 3060, same price MRSP. Draws at max 170 wats, with a higher performance ratio. I know your comparing performance but it's just not wise with the rtx 20 line.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



r5xscn said:


> I see. I am sorry that I did not check the regulation.
> 
> If it only checks the standby power, then it is definitely a flawed regulation. It should be just a BIOS option for the sleep states.


I'm sure there's more than that regulation wise. I'm still looking into it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2021)

r5xscn said:


> I see. I am sorry that I did not check the regulation.
> 
> If it only checks the standby power, then it is definitely a flawed regulation. It should be just a BIOS option for the sleep states.


Well the thing is, this was enacted in 2016. So DELL knew for a quite a long while.So the fact they weren't compliant is silly.
https://www.invenglobal.com/articles/14669/no-california-is-not-banning-gaming-pcs
here's a less click baity article.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And the regulations only apply to sleep or idle, so indeed, should just be bios options, but that also means the hardware needs to support it, which as to why dell didn't do that is kinda dumb.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 29, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Who is "harassing manufacturers"? No one is doing this (more people should, however). Why are you willingly defending one of the biggest tech companies in the world? This is goofy. Dell has more than enough to make slightly better Alienware computers that are compliant with regulations. They are a multi-billion dollar company, they have literally more money than the combined gdp of several countries. Blame Dell's greed. If they spent a tiny bit more on making better computers then this wouldn't be an issue. This is Dell's fault.


Jimbo just makes shit up only so he can be mad about something. Which seems to be a very common thing with a few other members.


----------



## ChrisMCNBVA (Jul 29, 2021)

what's wrong with people


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jul 29, 2021)

ChrisMCNBVA said:


> what's wrong with people



Some how the lawmakers in California and other blue states think that gaming PC's consume too much electricity when there's literally thousands of other devices, rigs, setups that consume way more. I'm not sure what motivated these idiots to try to ban power hungry computers, but like most policies that come out of that fucked up state it makes no damned sense. Fuck the lawmakers and fuck the policy. Just build your own.


----------



## ZeroT21 (Jul 29, 2021)

For lawmakers, being able to put a law they preach into effect is like some kinda badge of honor, regardless of consensus


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 31, 2021)

Why you build your own desktop


----------



## SG854 (Jul 31, 2021)

The way this is written you can easily find loopholes around this. And you can be sure companies will devote time to finding and exposing those loopholes. 

Companies can add unnecessary things the system doesn't need like extra ram and sata ports or pci-e slots to take advantage of the expandability score, instead of re-engineering the power supply.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 31, 2021)

It's an interesting discussion. I'm all fine with regulating power limitations on pc's. As mentioned : this isn't going to put anyone out of business. And unless I'm reading things wrong, it's not like someone's going to just in your home to confiscate your pc.

It's just a bit one sided. I see one camp arguing over how little it impacts, how it should have been related a long time, that tech companies can easily apply, and so on.
... And a single other camp who's only argument is 'I just don't like the regulators'.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 31, 2021)

I'm sorry, but I will consume any and all electricity that I pay for on my power bill. Nobody else needs to nanny my power usage. (Usually $55-$65 USD /mo, which ain't bad at all.)


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 1, 2021)

So they had time and yet still refuse to make better PCs? Just means companies with better PCs can fill that void instead. 



Jayro said:


> I'm sorry, but I will consume any and all electricity that I pay for on my power bill. Nobody else needs to nanny my power usage. (Usually $55-$65 USD /mo, which ain't bad at all.)


Except this isn't about regulating your individual power usage. If anything, this could even lead to a lower power bill without even changing your lifestyle. This is about getting more efficient and more environmental friendly technology from companies that refuse to move on.


----------



## jimbo13 (Aug 1, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> So they had time and yet still refuse to make better PCs? Just means companies with better PCs can fill that void instead.
> 
> 
> Except this isn't about regulating your individual power usage. If anything, this could even lead to a lower power bill without even changing your lifestyle. This is about getting more efficient and more environmental friendly technology from companies that refuse to move on.



Real reach of opinion there considering some of the most efficient mini-atx systems don't meet the stupidity of the requirements.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 4, 2021)

Viri said:


> Okay, so are they going after the Bitcoin miners? lol


well that's one way to stop scalpers (at least for GPU's) indirectly


----------



## jimbo13 (Aug 4, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> well that's one way to stop scalpers (at least for GPU's) indirectly



How would it do that?  Considering it limits your options for buying a pre-built and will increase demand for self built since they aren't regulated  the likely hood of needing a scalped card increases.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Aug 4, 2021)

I blame the damn cryptocurrency miners spiking up all this wattage usage over the past few years with their dumb computers endlessly running code.


----------



## weatMod (Aug 4, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Yeah and also crypto miners.  Can't crack down on them without potentially hurting gamers a bit, unfortunately.
> 
> Besides, all these pre-built sellers have to do is put better PSUs in their systems to become compliant, instead of cheap ones that explode or fail after a week despite being rated way over the necessary wattage for the other components.


pretty sure this was debunked
   go to Elons twitter
 the banking system, precious metal mining  and  many other things use  a lot more energy than crypto

the real waste of energy is in the production of shitty  Dell and alienware prebuilts in the first place


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 4, 2021)

weatMod said:


> pretty sure this was debunked
> go to Elons twitter
> the banking system, precious metal mining  and  many other things use  a lot more energy than crypto



there are 1.2 billion banking accounts, 1.1 credit cards and machines all around the world to accept those credit cards

You are really comparing this consumption with crypto, that have less than 40 million users and you can't go out buy even a single bread with it?


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 4, 2021)

lokomelo said:


> there are 1.2 billion banking accounts, 1.1 credit cards and machines all around the world to accept those credit cards
> 
> You are really comparing this consumption with crypto, that have less than 40 million users and you can't go out buy even a single bread with it?



One Bitcoin can buy about 20,000 loaves of bread

It takes two dollars to buy one loaf


----------



## SG854 (Aug 4, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> One Bitcoin can buy about 20,000 loaves of bread
> 
> It takes two dollars to buy one loaf


Is that bitcoin called jesuscoin?


----------



## Xzi (Aug 4, 2021)

weatMod said:


> pretty sure this was debunked
> go to Elons twitter
> the banking system, precious metal mining and many other things use a lot more energy than crypto


Just because other things might use even more energy does not mean crypto mining is energy efficient.  Even undervolted, running a hundred GPUs 24/7 adds up quick.


----------



## Valwinz (Aug 4, 2021)

Bidens America


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 4, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> Bidens America


OK, that made me laugh.


----------



## weatMod (Aug 5, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Just because other things might use even more energy does not mean crypto mining is energy efficient.  Even undervolted, running a hundred GPUs 24/7 adds up quick.


yeah  I don't think it's efficient but  it is just not as bad it was made out to ben  even Elon is saying he might accept it for Tesla now  again after he got  BTFO on twatter after he said he wouldn't


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> Bidens America


ah yes, biden passed all those laws. Yup... Biden as president of the United States in 2021, passed laws that took effect in 2016 as initiative for his america.
*I guess he's a time traveler now isn't he?*


----------



## Valwinz (Aug 8, 2021)

Reual said:


> ah yes, biden passed all those laws. Yup... Biden as president of the United States in 2021, passed laws that took effect in 2016 as initiative for his america.
> *I guess he's a time traveler now isn't he?*


Democrat California


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 8, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> Democrat California


Republican Florida


----------



## Xzi (Aug 8, 2021)

Valwinz should spend all his money buying up as many shitty pre-builts as he can, that would totally own the libs.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2021)

Tl;dr
It's difficult to get a wasteful enough setup. Most components sold are CEC compliant. They really more care about wasted power when the system is not in use.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

The law only cares about system inegrater manufactures who are large scale, such as Dell, Lenovo etc.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 19, 2021)

Boy, oh boy - am I happy to live in a country where my electric bill is (at least for now) my own business. When building desktop rigs "efficiency" is one of my lowest priorities - gaming in and out of itself is an inherently inefficient form of entertainment, you're just watching pretty colours on a screen that change when you press buttons, and you're chomping through hundreds of Watts while you're doing it, with the end result being amusement and nothing else. Can't wait until my new build is complete, it'd make the Californian authorities have a stroke. If all goes well, my cooling alone will consume a little under a kilowatt in order to keep the thing subambient for absolutely no practical reason whatsoever - that's the kind of waste I like.


----------



## Lacius (Aug 19, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> Boy, oh boy - am I happy to live in a country where my electric bill is (at least for now) my own business. When building desktop rigs "efficiency" is one of my lowest priorities - gaming in and out of itself is an inherently inefficient form of entertainment, you're just watching pretty colours on a screen that change when you press buttons, and you're chomping through hundreds of Watts while you're doing it, with the end result being amusement and nothing else. Can't wait until my new build is complete, it'd make the Californian authorities have a stroke. If all goes well, my cooling alone will consume a little under a kilowatt in order to keep the thing subambient for absolutely no practical reason whatsoever - that's the kind of waste I like.


Because what has the Earth ever done for you, right?


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 19, 2021)

Lacius said:


> Because what has the Earth ever done for you, right?


All nature does is try to kill us every single day, screw the Earth. My Ryzen wants to run at single-digit temperatures, and if that means that it has to be hooked up to an R134a-based recirculating chiller and held in a controlled atmosphere dehumidified by a peltier-based dehumidifier unit that pumps moisture out of the airtight enclosure to prevent condensation then damn it, so be it. The Earth won't mind my couple kilowatts a year of going full blast, I can make up the difference with my LED lighbulbs.


----------



## Valwinz (Aug 19, 2021)

Reual said:


> Republican Florida


waa waa Desantis waa waa

When you have no argument nice one


----------



## Lacius (Aug 19, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> All nature does is try to kill us every single day, screw the Earth. My Ryzen wants to run at single-digit temperatures, and if that means that it has to be hooked up to an R134a-based recirculating chiller and held in a controlled atmosphere dehumidified by a peltier-based dehumidifier unit that pumps moisture out of the airtight enclosure to prevent condensation then damn it, so be it. The Earth won't mind my couple kilowatts a year of going full blast, I can make up the difference with my LED lighbulbs.


If you all were to just get solar panels like I did, you could be like me and game with a clear conscience.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 19, 2021)

Lacius said:


> If you all were to just get solar panels like I did, you could be like me and game with a clear conscience.


My conscience is very clear, I feel no guilt. I pay kaching to the electric company, the electric company gives me the magical electrical pixies that make things go brr. How they make'em is up to them, they can be as green as you want them to be, I'm going to use my energy, that I paid for, however I want. Besides, I can't throw a rock in this country without hitting a windmill - we're good.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> waa waa Desantis waa waa
> 
> When you have no argument nice one





Valwinz said:


> Democrat California



hypocrite much?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I said that as a joke, mocking what your response was, showing how easy it is to just name a party and state.


----------



## SG854 (Aug 19, 2021)

If I want to have electric wires hooked up to my nipples and generate electricity all the way down to my nut sack then I should be free to use as much electricity I want without guilt.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 19, 2021)

SG854 said:


> If I want to have electric wires hooked up to my nipples and generate electricity all the way down to my nut sack then I should be free to use as much electricity I want without guilt.


I think CBT is not within the scope of this legislation.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 19, 2021)

Can't wait until clean energy and resources are so widespread, that you will essentially be paid to be even remotely energy and environmentally friendly.


----------



## Lacius (Aug 19, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> My conscience is very clear, I feel no guilt. I pay kaching to the electric company, the electric company gives me the magical electrical pixies that make things go brr. How they make'em is up to them, they can be as green as you want them to be, I'm going to use my energy, that I paid for, however I want. Besides, I can't throw a rock in this country without hitting a windmill - we're good.


Getting serious for a moment, just because a person can do something doesn't mean they should do it. I could leave my faucet running 24 hours a day just because I like the sound of it, and that's generally permissable (with exceptions) as long as I'm paying my water bill. That doesn't mean I should do it.

Climate change is happening regardless of whether or not people are paying their electricity bills. While the solutions to climate change are going to need to be systemic, a person should consider limiting their carbon footprint by cutting back on electricity usage and making sure their devices are reasonably energy efficient. I'm not arguing people shouldn't have beefy gaming PC's, but it should be within reason.

Some areas are more green than others with regard to electricity production. For anyone who lives in the United States, I'd recommend a site like the one below to see where your electricity comes from. My state (Missouri) is one of the worst, which is one of the reasons why I decided to get my solar panels before getting an electric vehicle. The purpose of this site is to compare the CO2 emissions of producing electricity for an EV to the CO2 emissions of using a gas-powered car. In a state like West Virginia, for example, it's only about a 20% reduction in CO2 by driving an EV, since the vast majority of the electricity in the state comes from burning coal.

https://afdc.energy.gov/vehicles/electric_emissions.html


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 19, 2021)

Lacius said:


> Getting serious for a moment, just because a person can do something doesn't mean they should do it. I could leave my faucet running 24 hours a day just because I like the sound of it, and that's generally permissable (with exceptions) as long as I'm paying my water bill. That doesn't mean I should do it.
> 
> Climate change is happening regardless of whether or not people are paying their electricity bills. While the solutions to climate change are going to need to be systemic, a person should consider limiting their carbon footprint by cutting back on electricity usage and making sure their devices are reasonably energy efficient. I'm not arguing people shouldn't have beefy gaming PC's, but it should be within reason.
> 
> ...


I will also get serious with you for a moment. I'm 110% percent doing this, and more. Building odd builds, particularly with odd cooling systems, is and always has been a passion for me - I like my projects. On the bright side the inclusion of a compressor as opposed to solid state cooling reduced the power consumption by a kilowatt and improved cooling capacity by about 400 Watt, so... Technically efficiency has improved. Trust me, this build is more environmentally friendly than my old build that was suspended in around 5 liters of transformer oil.


----------

